# Advice about Sky and Saorview



## Maxie37 (17 Jul 2011)

Hi All,  I currently have Sky in two rooms and am thinking of cancelling just one room subscription as I would like to keep the sky plus facility in the other room.  If I get a saorview TV in the room I want to cancel the sky in can I get the Irish free channels and the free Uk channels using the old sky box, or is it more complicated than that?


----------



## silvermints (17 Jul 2011)

Yes you can do this but note you'll need a UHF aerial connected to the TV to receive saorview.


----------



## Maxie37 (18 Jul 2011)

Thanks silvermints, do I need to get and aerial even if I get an MPEG4 TV for saorview? Thanks for your help


----------



## theresa1 (18 Jul 2011)

If you are getting a strong signal a uhf indoor aerial will do (rabbits ears) but yes you need an aerial - the tv's dont have built in aerials say like a radio.

Lots more info www.saorview.ie


----------



## silvermints (18 Jul 2011)

Yes Maxie you'll need an aerial to receive Saorview, if we knew your location and what transmitter you'll be getting the signal from we may be able tell you which aerial. They aren't expensive and depending on your distance from the transmitter putting it in the attic could be ok.

Just to explain the fact that you have a TV with an MPEG4 tuner just means you don't need a set top box you always need an aerial.


----------



## Leo (18 Jul 2011)

Maxie37 said:


> ...can I get the Irish free channels and the free Uk channels using the old sky box, or is it more complicated than that?


 
The Irish channels will not be available on the Sky box without subscription, so you'll be relying on Saorview for those.
Leo


----------



## Maxie37 (18 Jul 2011)

Thanks for all your help guys it looks like I am on the Kippure transmitter.  Do you know approx how much it would cost to get an aerial installed and where I would go to get the aerial, I am based in Bray.


----------



## iscritto (18 Jul 2011)

Does you/your household use both TV's at same time or one ... in sitting room and your bedroom. If its the 2nd option you could use a AV sender... I got one recently and its excellent. It sends the sky/dvd etc from my sitting room to bedroom.


----------



## Conshine (26 Oct 2011)

I use the sky box to get the FTA channels and the UHF aerial into the TV to get Soarview channels. Its a bit of a pain switching from TV to Sky box sometimes, as it takes a few seconds for the switch to happen.

Is it possible to connect the UHF aerial into the sky box and to then view the Irish Channels via the sky box, by adding the channels manually to the "other channels" list?


----------



## ClubMan (26 Oct 2011)

Maxie37 said:


> Thanks for all your help guys it looks like I am on the Kippure transmitter.  Do you know approx how much it would cost to get an aerial installed and where I would go to get the aerial, I am based in Bray.


Try a set top/indoor aerial first just in case it works. If not then your only down about a fiver assuming you can't just bring it back (_Argos_...? ).


----------

